# PPC Imac G3 sto per emergere KDE, qualche consiglio (SOLVED)

## NIX.NIX

Come da topic sto per lanciare l'emerge kde, senza opzioni quindi redo installi tutto completo o almeno spero.

Consigli sono bene accetti grazie  :Smile: 

Non ho idea se installi xorg o xfre dovrei informarmi ???  :Rolling Eyes: 

Come posso specificare la mia scheda video Ati Rege128 16M ???Last edited by NIX.NIX on Tue Sep 21, 2004 10:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## adarkar

potresti fare tu un emerge xorg-x11

io per emerge kde con un P4 2.4G, 512M mem + 400M swap, cflags=-O2 -march=pentium4 ci ho messo 11 ore  :Razz: 

----------

## emix

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Come posso specificare la mia scheda video Ati Rege128 16M ???

 

Non la specifichi... semplicemente configuri X.org con il driver di quella scheda.

----------

## comio

Primo consiglio: procurati un lungo passatempo

Secondo consiglio: emerge -pv kde e vedi cosa puoi o non puoi mettere.

Tieni presente che la lingua si setta con 

```
LINGUAS=it emerge kde-i18n
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una volta compilato xorg/xfree se vuoi iniziare a giocarci prima di mergiare kde puoi provare windowmaker cosi' intanto che compila hai qualcosa con cui giocare  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Soprattutto metti la USE "kde" (minimo) nel tuo make.conf, ci sono diversi pacchetti che potrebbero giovarne se decidi di usare kde. Sembra stupido come consiglio, ma io sto provando kde e diversi pacchetti che avevo installati senza USE kde li sto ricompilando (non che non vadano, però già che ci sono...)  :Razz: 

Magari lancia emerge -pv kde, guarda le USE che ci sono e abilita/togli quelle che ritieni opportune, io ne ho trovate diverse nel mio caso.

----------

## jp10hp

kde puoi anche emergerlo a pezzi, cioè solo quelli che ti servono..per dire io mi sono limitato a kdebase e poi a singoli programmi di kdeutils,kdemultimedia e kdenetwork..questa procedura è un pò+sbatti però me la sono cavata con 3-4 ore di compilazione (..escluse le dipendenze  :Smile: )

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *comio wrote:*   

> Primo consiglio: procurati un lungo passatempo
> 
> Secondo consiglio: emerge -pv kde e vedi cosa puoi o non puoi mettere.
> 
> Tieni presente che la lingua si setta con 
> ...

 

Non che sia indispensabile, ma dovevo lanciarlo con l'"emerge kde" si può emergere solo il pacchetto "LANG="  anche dopo ???

export LINGUAS="it" && emerge kde-i18n

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/article.php?story=2004020117471122

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Non che sia indispensabile, ma dovevo lanciarlo con l'"emerge kde" si può emergere solo il pacchetto "LANG="  anche dopo ???

 

Si con quello che hai detto cioe'

```
export LINGUAS="it" && emerge kde-i18n
```

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *shev wrote:*   

> Soprattutto metti la USE "kde" (minimo) nel tuo make.conf, ci sono diversi pacchetti che potrebbero giovarne se decidi di usare kde. Sembra stupido come consiglio, ma io sto provando kde e diversi pacchetti che avevo installati senza USE kde li sto ricompilando (non che non vadano, però già che ci sono...) 
> 
> Magari lancia emerge -pv kde, guarda le USE che ci sono e abilita/togli quelle che ritieni opportune, io ne ho trovate diverse nel mio caso.

 

Come USE= tra le altre ho settato: -rage128 kde qt qt2 ma mi è uscito dalla compilazione di "emerge kde"con questo errore:

!!!ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.

!!!Function src_compile, Line 117,Exitcode 2

!!!(no error message)

Mentre il forum era giù e non potevo postare, ho emerso le "qt-3.3.3" ma non mi è chiaro quali USE inpostare con le qt-3.3.3.

Come posso continuare ???

----------

## motaboy

posta un pó piú di righe, ci serve l'errore riportato dal compilatore.

----------

## NIX.NIX

Questo è quanto ha riportato:

1094327313:  === (16 of 6 :Cool:  Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libmng-1.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/li

bmng/libmng-1.0.4.ebuild)

1094327479:  === (16 of 6 :Cool:  Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libmng-1.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/

libmng/libmng-1.0.4.ebuild)

1094327480:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libmng

1094327480:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1094327480:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 6 :Cool:  media-libs/libmng-1.0.4 to /

1094327480:  >>> emerge (17 of 6 :Cool:  x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 to /

1094327480:  === (17 of 6 :Cool:  Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-3.3.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.3.ebuild)

1094327481:  === (17 of 6 :Cool:  Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-3.3.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt/qt-3.3.

----------

## motaboy

Non devi guardare nei log ma in quello riportato in shell. I log saltano tutte le righe della compilazione, che sono quelle che mi servono per capire il problema...

----------

## NIX.NIX

Ok anche l'emerge delle qt-3 a riportato l'identico errorre di KDE:

make[2]: *** [topicchooser.cpp] Segmentation fault

make[2]: *** Deleting file `topicchooser.cpp'

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/tools/assistant'

make[1]: *** [sub-assistant] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 117, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Cosa posso fare ???

----------

## motaboy

Anche prima l'errore era nelle qt-libs e probabilmente lo stesso. (ps. ma tu per caso paghi a linee?  :Laughing:  potevi metterne qualcuna in piú...)

É un segmentation fault e non é MAI bello. 

Dovresti controllare se lo da sempre nella stessa posizione oppure in posizioni casuali.

Nel primo caso prova con cflags meno spinte, nel secondo potrebbe trattarsi di problemi hardware tipo surriscaldamenti oppure memoria bacata (disattiva gli overclock, e puoi usare memtest86)

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Anche prima l'errore era nelle qt-libs e probabilmente lo stesso. (ps. ma tu per caso paghi a linee?  potevi metterne qualcuna in piú...)
> 
> É un segmentation fault e non é MAI bello. 
> 
> Dovresti controllare se lo da sempre nella stessa posizione oppure in posizioni casuali.
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Si confermo è sempre nella stessa posizione nella compilazione di qt-3.3.3 (IDENTICO), ho abbassato:

/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=750 -O2 -pipe -mpowerpc-gfxopt"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=750 -O2 -pipe -mpowerpc-gfxopt"

Da O3 a O2 sia CFLAGS che CXXFLAGS, asesso vado a nanna ma rilancio "emerge kde" domani vedremo.

Buonanotte  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Ma sei su powerpc! M'era sfuggito! C'è una flag da mettere nelle cflags se vuoi kde su ppc, me l'aveva detto Silian su consiglio di lu_zero. Non ricordo quale fosse, prova a cercare tra i post recenti di Silian (o sentilo direttamente in pm  :Smile:  )

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *NIX.NIX wrote:*   /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Ma perchè sempre nello stesso punto ???

free-3.3.3/plugins tabbedbrowser.ui -o tabbedbrowser.h

/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/bin/moc main.cpp -o .moc/release-shared-mt/main.moc

g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -w -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/topicchooserimpl.o topicchooserimpl.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -w -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/docuparser.o docuparser.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -w -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/settingsdialogimpl.o settingsdialogimpl.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -w -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/index.o index.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -w -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/profile.o profile.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -w -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_INTERNAL_NETWORK -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o .obj/release-shared-mt/config.o config.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/bin/uic -L /var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/plugins topicchooser.ui -i topicchooser.h -o topicchooser.cpp

make[2]: *** [topicchooser.cpp] Segmentation fault

make[2]: *** Deleting file `topicchooser.cpp'

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/tools/assistant'

make[1]: *** [sub-assistant] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/qt-3.3.3/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 117, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

localhost root #

Shev Silian87 mi manca qualche USE fondamentale ma non riesco a capire quale

localhost root # more /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=750 -O2 -pipe -mpowerpc-gfxopt"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=750 -O2 -pipe -mpowerpc-gfxopt"

USE="alsa rage128"

----------

## motaboy

Ti crasha "uic", le use non centrano é un problema della QT.

Silian87 aveva dei crash continui durante kde, e aveva risolto usando gcc 3.2.3. Non saprei dirti di piú.

----------

## NIX.NIX

Bu l'unica cosa che ho trovato che si avvicini e questa:

 Ricordiamo a coloro che fanno uso del compilatore g77, che dalla versione 3.3.2 occorre compilare il pacchetto gcc con USE='f77' emerge gcc. 

Ma non ho idea se su PPC usa "g77"

In ogni caso ho ripristinato il make.conf di defoult quello del CD d'installazione, e ho lanciato:

emege -u world

Domani si ci pensa  :Cool: 

----------

## possi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213809

leggi qui ...

ciao

----------

## NIX.NIX

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -mcpu=750 -fno-strict-aliasing"

-O3 Shocked Is too much! O3 is unstable on ppc, use O2

Perhaps try to use gcc 3.2 instead of gcc 3.3 (only for qt). (are you using gcc 3.3? )

Proverò stasera ,intanto se qualcuna ci spiega il perchè ??? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## motaboy

Probabilmente gcc 3.3 ha qualche problema coi ppc. In futuro puoi sempre provare il 3.4.

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *possi wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=213809
> 
> leggi qui ...
> 
> ciao

 

Ok ragazzi ecco li mio make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built

this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=powerpc -pipe"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Così dovrebbe essere settato per la massima stabilità quindi senza ottimizzazioni.

Riparto con emerge -u kde

Se si blocca di nuovo passo a Gnome  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## motaboy

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se si blocca di nuovo passo a Gnome 

 

divertiti...

Ma hai fatto il downgrade a gcc 3.2 come c'é scritto?

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *NIX.NIX wrote:*   
> 
> Se si blocca di nuovo passo a Gnome  
> 
> divertiti...
> ...

 

Certo  :Wink: 

Si è bloccato ancora una volta ma molto più avanti ieri sera

Ho dato "emerge --resume" ed è ripartito alla grande.

Visto vhe non ho ancora emerso il man, vi chiede cosa fa l'opzione emerge -e ***** ????

----------

## motaboy

Ti riemerge tutti i pacchetti installati.

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ti riemerge tutti i pacchetti installati.

 

e invece emerge -u ***** ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> e invece emerge -u ***** ?

 

Ti aggiorna il pacchetto se e' uscita la nuova versione

----------

## NIX.NIX

OK KDE è installato con Xorg, adesso devo configurarlo se funziona come xfree "X -configure" dovrebbe bastare e mi crea correttamente xorg.conf.new, ma allo "startx" mi spara questo errore:

Cosa posso fare ???

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 ppc [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux MYIMAC 2.6.7 #5 Sat Sep 4 16:32:53 CEST 2004 ppc

Build Date: 04 September 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep  8 17:17:17 2004

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

Using vt 7

xf86AutoConfig: Primary PCI is 0:16:0

Running "/usr/X11R6/bin/getconfig -X 60700000 -I /etc/X11,/usr/X11R6/etc/X11,/us

r/X11R6/lib/modules,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig -v 0x1002 -d 0x5452 -r 0x00 -s

0x1002 -b 0x5452 -c 0x0380"

getconfig.pl: Version 1.0.

getconfig.pl: Xorg Version: 6.7.0.0.

getconfig.pl: 23 built-in rules.

getconfig.pl: rules file '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig/xorg.cfg' has version 1.0

.

getconfig.pl: 1 rule added from file '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/getconfig/xorg.cfg'.

getconfig.pl: Evaluated 24 rules with 0 errors.

getconfig.pl: Weight of result is 500.

New driver is "ati"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (53 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer

 devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional informati

on.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

----------

## possi

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> OK KDE è installato con Xorg, adesso devo configurarlo se funziona come xfree "X -configure" dovrebbe bastare e mi crea correttamente xorg.conf.new, ma allo "startx" mi spara questo errore:
> 
> Cosa posso fare ???
> 
> (==) Using default built-in configuration (53 lines)
> ...

 

Stai tentando di usare Xorg con i diriver vesa. Qui dice che non hai il modulo caricato, il chce significa che non hai il framebuffer support caricato.

Carica il modulo e riprova, se non lo hai messo nella conf del kernel devi ricompilare .

Cmq se ci dici che scheda video hai puoi fare a meno di usre i vesa e usare i driver specifici della tua scheda.

Ciao

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *Quote:*   

> Stai tentando di usare Xorg con i diriver vesa. Qui dice che non hai il modulo caricato, il chce significa che non hai il framebuffer support caricato.
> 
> Carica il modulo e riprova, se non lo hai messo nella conf del kernel devi ricompilare .
> 
> Cmq se ci dici che scheda video hai puoi fare a meno di usre i vesa e usare i driver specifici della tua scheda.

 

L'ho messo in sign  :Wink:  , la cosa strana che non mi fa caricare alcun modulo sembrerebbe non ci siano, provo a compilarli statici o come modulo

----------

## NIX.NIX

Ho inserito statici nel kernel sia agpgart che rage128, ma xorg continua a non partire:

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 ppc [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux MYIMAC 2.6.7 #6 Thu Sep 9 13:01:53 CEST 2004 ppc

Build Date: 04 September 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep  9 13:53:59 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) R128(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (5)

(EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 7.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MYIMAC root # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) R128(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (5)

(EE) R128(0): No DFP detected

MYIMAC root # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) R128(0): Video BIOS not detected in PCI space!

(WW) R128(0): Attempting to read Video BIOS from legacy ISA space!

(WW) R128(0): Video BIOS not found!

(WW) R128(0): Can't determine panel dimensions, and none specified.                           Disabling programming of FP registers.

Il mio xorg.conf:

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR"

        BusID       "PCI:0:16:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

Cosa faccio ???

----------

## possi

Beh ma infatti l'errore è cambiato

        BusID       "PCI:0:16:0" ?? 

Cosa faccio ???[/quote]

16? mi suona strano...

prova a mettere vesa al posto di ati

Driver "vesa"

Io non ho un mac ma se non ricordo male un amico mi aveva accennato un problemino proprio con il busID...

Prova a cercare nel fol son quasi certo che ci sia la risposta  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## NIX.NIX

Avevo tanta volgia di mettere un SOLVED a questo topic,

quindi linko qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1565103#1565103

----------

